# Motherboard showing different cpu temp than cpu monitoring software



## stoggs1 (Feb 23, 2019)

I just built a new pc with an i7 2600k and asus p8p67 deluxe motherboard.

In the bios it shows the cpu is running between 40 and 50 degrees Celsius, however open hardware monitor, hwmonitor, speedfan and quick cpu are all showing 32 c idle and 60 c under a full load.

My cpu is overclocked to 4.4 ghz and everything is running stable.

Also my old cpu and board did the same thing which was an amd FX 8320 and an msi 970 43 g motherboard.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2019)

The motherboard almost always uses a temp sensor on the motherboard itself, usually under or very near the CPU socket. 

The software is probably reporting the temperature of the sensor built into the CPU itself.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2019)

stoggs1 said:


> I just built a new pc with an i7 2600k and asus p8p67 deluxe motherboard.
> 
> In the bios it shows the cpu is running between 40 and 50 degrees Celsius, however open hardware monitor, hwmonitor, speedfan and quick cpu are all showing 32 c idle and 60 c under a full load.
> 
> ...


Openhardware monitor, look at average temps in bios write them down, find them in programs after


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Feb 23, 2019)

The reason it shows you a different temperature is simply due to the fact that the BIOS reads the package temp. It's a different sensor to what you might see in other programs those typically read individual cores. HWiNFO is a great example that reads literally every temperature in your system. 

I wouldn't worry about the differences... as long as you're not hitting the TjMax, you're fine.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 23, 2019)

The CPU is usually in the C0 state and is not using any of the low power C States when you are sitting in the bios.  When you boot up into Windows, the CPU will have access to at least the low power C1 state.  This will significantly drop power consumption and core temperatures when idle compared to the CPU sitting in the fully active C0 state. 

Lower temps when idle in Windows is normal.

Edit - Here is a good example of how hot a CPU runs when it does not have access to C1 when idle and is forced to remain in the C0 state even when it is not really doing anything.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...high-performance-settings.221607/post-3443265


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Ok so I should be good?  Everything has been smooth sailing so far.

I have been running benchmarks and stressing the cpu and no issues yet.

I also used the Asus tool to overclock my cpu and it set it to 4.4 ghz which I'm happy with.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 23, 2019)

How much voltage is your CPU set to?  Auto overclocking tools tend to use too much voltage.


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 23, 2019)

I'll check and get back to you.  How should I need and what would be safe?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 23, 2019)

I would check it with CPU-Z.  You can also use the built in benchmark to put a load on your CPU.


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 23, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> I would check it with CPU-Z.  You can also use the built in benchmark to put a load on your CPU.


I am running this right now and it states 1.304 volts.  Is that safe?  Cpu clock speed according to cpu z is 4429 mghz.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 23, 2019)

stoggs1 said:


> I am running this right now and it states 1.304 volts.  Is that safe?  Cpu clock speed according to cpu z is 4429 mghz.View attachment 117195


1.3 is fine for that chip. As long as its not over 80C for long periods of time you're fine


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 23, 2019)

highest temps its hit so far is 62 degrees c and that was under a full stress test that was using 100 percent on all cores.  So far its running like a beast, way faster than my old fx 8320 lol. 

I just benchmarked crysis, old game I know but with my old fx 8320 I would average between 40 and 60 fps, with my 2600k i was averaging 90.  I will be pairing with a gtx 1070.  I should have that by Monday, I can't wait.


----------

